# ? about CLR



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I did a search but couldn't find a quick answer. Are ya'll diluting it or just using it straight? I'm probably going to be soaking the parts in a ultrasonic cleaner with the solution, so please dumb it down as much as you need to. I won't be cleaning anything high end, just some old abu's that have been neglected since they were purchased over the years. also how much will new bearings set me back? I have about 10 reels that need to be done, and I know at least two of them are missing rollers in the bearing.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I use it straight for the brass parts only brotha. I do put a blend of CLR and simple green in the ultra sonic if I have a stubborn side plate that wont release or if there is a heavy amount of grease on the reel that I cant get all out first. PS dont use for very long..As far as the bearings. You can get them from Boca for about $7.50 each. Might want to check the ABU's first. Depending on which one you have they might just have grommets. If not they are most likely 4X10X4. (SMR 104C-YZZ#5LD from Boca) Ask for Larry, He will get you straight..800 332 3256


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks for the reply. I plan on at least tearing one down this weekend and giving it a go. as for the CLR and simple green, are you mixing it 50/50 or what? Also how long is not to long? I was thinking about 10 minutes to get all the nasty stuff out. The first one i am going to tear down has some 15 yr old gummed up stuff all through it. All of the abu's are 5500 and 6500 c3's so worst case, i melt it into a puddle in the cleaner, lol (as tough as they are, you'd probably still be able to fish it).


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Slim-N-None said:


> thanks for the reply. I plan on at least tearing one down this weekend and giving it a go. as for the CLR and simple green, are you mixing it 50/50 or what? Also how long is not to long? I was thinking about 10 minutes to get all the nasty stuff out. The first one i am going to tear down has some 15 yr old gummed up stuff all through it. All of the abu's are 5500 and 6500 c3's so worst case, i melt it into a puddle in the cleaner, lol (as tough as they are, you'd probably still be able to fish it).


 The mixture I have in a spray bottle is probably 25/25 CLR and Simple green, the rest water. I'd wipe off as much of that grease as possible on an old rag first. That clumped up stuff sometimes dont want to come off even in the US. The US time sounds good.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Gotta love CLR.."100%" for the gears....a good pre-soak of about 3 minutes, and then a stiff stainless wire brush will work miracles. The most important thing is the teeth of the gears, at least in my opinion. I learned the CLR trick from Dip awhile back.......THANKS DIP!! :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

BustinTops said:


> Gotta love CLR.."100%" for the gears....a good pre-soak of about 3 minutes, and then a stiff stainless wire brush will work miracles. The most important thing is the teeth of the gears, at least in my opinion. I learned the CLR trick from Dip awhile back.......THANKS DIP!! :biggrin: :cheers:


I know you arent suppsed to use a regular wire brush since the stainless parts would rust after they have been cleaned, but what about a brass brush vs. stainless?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I use a stiff nylon brush. It is easy on the fingers!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

well I tore one down and mixed just clr and water (mixed 3:1) in the cleaner. when the parts hit the cleaner it looked like all the grime just dissolved instantly. wiped everything down then re assembled with abu grease and oil on all the parts that looked like it should have been. I wiped the drag washers off but did not apply any new grease to them, is this right? Now I have about 15 more to go...


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Slim-N-None said:


> well I tore one down and mixed just clr and water (mixed 3:1) in the cleaner. when the parts hit the cleaner it looked like all the grime just dissolved instantly. wiped everything down then re assembled with abu grease and oil on all the parts that looked like it should have been. I wiped the drag washers off but did not apply any new grease to them, is this right? Now I have about 15 more to go...


Hopefully you rinsed the parts off after they came out of the cleaner.. Really Good. Keep in mind that CLR is an acid. You dont just want to pull them out of the cleaner and wipe them off. Also, You want to lightly grease the drag washers, else they will corrode or stick to the main gear causing pitting and corrosion to the main gear and making the drag "jerky"...Dip


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh yeah i rinsed everything good. I even polished the gears with valve grinding compound till they was smooth as melted butter. I did not run the black drag washers through the cleaner. They had a thin coat on them even after i wiped em, so i didnt wanna go overboard. I think they will be ok as i pulled some line off with the drag tightened and it wasnt jerking at all. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance but what is CLR? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

after thinking about it, im going to go back and put a little grease on the washers before i tear anymore down.



DV04 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is CLR? Thanks for the help.


here ya go...


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea, the drag disks do not need a regular cleaning. Just wipe em down like you said.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Brush*



patwilson said:


> I use a stiff nylon brush. It is easy on the fingers!


I make my own mono brushes by stuffing a bunch of nylon fishing line into a small PVC tube and pour in some epoxy. Cut the ends off square or 'customize' them and you're in business. C2


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

i didnt even need a brush, just went to town with q tips. i'll tell ya what, that valve grinding compound flat cleaned the brass gear up in about 30 seconds using nothing but my fingers and another qtip to get right along the inside edge. got all my abu's done, now im contemplating attacking my calcuttas. I can do the abus blindfolded, but I have never even seen inside of the shimanos. 

I have another question now, What i was refering to about missing rollers is the anti reverse. If i knock the entire ARB out, how do you get them back in and set to the right depth? I have knocked them out before on one of my older reels using a socket and never could get it back in and set to the right "depth" and the reel would give whoever was using it hell. couple of the issues were that it wouldn't engage after the cast, and the drag wouldn't tighten down.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

If you are referring to the ABU's..You dont take those out. They are crimped into the sideplate. If a roller clutch bearing (anti reverse) goes out you buy the side plate. If you are missing rollers in that anti reverse bearing that would be why you are having a tough time with it. time to get a new one..Dip


----------

